# What spring bar removal tool do I need...



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

..for the bracelet on my wife's watch? It's a Longines Master 25mm and it needs a proper clean in my ultrasonic cleaner as it keeps leaving big oily marks on her wrist! I have a strap removal tool (I think it's Bergeon 6767) and have changed many straps/bracelets on my watches but it's just too big for this watch. I tried dangling the strap in the ultrasonic cleaner as deep as I could and it cleaned it well - apart from the very end links around the spring bar area which is where the marks are coming from. Any idea's?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I use a Bergeon spring bar tool 6767-F for bracelets, it has a 1mm fork which will release most bracelets


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

JoT said:


> I use a Bergeon spring bar tool 6767-F for bracelets, it has a 1mm fork which will release most bracelets


 That's what I have. Just too big to go in this bracelet though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Steve D UK said:


> That's what I have. Just too big to go in this bracelet though.


 Does your have the fine fork on it? It's only 1.00 mm wide as against the standard fork which is 3.0 mm

Don't know what to suggest if it doesn't fit :huh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JoT said:


> Does your have the fine fork on it? It's only 1.00 mm wide as against the standard fork which is 3.0 mm
> 
> Don't know what to suggest if it doesn't fit :huh:


 Agree with JoT...I've always used the fine, 1mm forked Bergeon tip on all watch bracelets/straps, both mens and womens watches...and never had one yet that it wouldn't remove. Although my Bergeon tool was supplied with both 3 and 1mm forked tips, I've never used the 3mm one as it's way too big for most springbars.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

JoT said:


> I use a Bergeon spring bar tool 6767-F for bracelets, it has a 1mm fork which will release most bracelets


 Same here,great little thing.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

As mentioned the Bergeon is the one to go for.

however I have had to use similar to these once, on a bracelet that refused to be shifted by any other safe means.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is my Bergeon with the 1mm fork fitted...


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Here's mine with a standard Omega spring bar for comparison. Perhaps I need a set of those pliers.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Ahhh... The good old hand stabbers! By funk these things hurt and go quite deep, I always sterilise the "stabber" before a change just in case!


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Either of these have always worked for me. 










Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Cyclops930 said:


> Either of these have always worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What make is the bottom one ?


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Turpinr said:


> What make is the bottom one ?


 Bergeon 6825-PF chinese copy works well enough. :yes:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Cyclops930 said:


> Bergeon 6825-PF chinese copy works well enough. :yes:


 Thanks.

I've got the 6767 and its light years ahead of the Chinese alternatives but I've got other tat watch tools which are ok.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Cyclops930 said:


> Bergeon 6825-PF chinese copy works well enough. :yes:


 Poor quality steel imho, brought cheap and then bought a Bergeon (yep, buy cheap, pay twice)


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Poor quality steel imho, brought cheap and then bought a Bergeon (yep, buy cheap, pay twice)


 It works well and it removes the spring bars from my Rolex Tudor and Omega watches with no problem, none of the tips have broken bent snapped ripped torn or spindled. I have had it for around a year now and use it regularly. If the tips had proved to be sh1te and broken I was going to buy Bergeon tips for it but this has not proved to be the case. There is a lot of difference between £20 and £175 for the Bergeon who IMEHO are having your pants down. :tongue:


----------

